# مهم جدا : ابتاءا من الاحد 27/9/2009 سيتم العمل في قسم الاتصالات في الموسوعه الهندسية



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله .

ابتداءا من يوم الاحد 27/9/2009 سيتم البدء بترتيب قسم الاتصالات والبدء باستقبال مواضيع وذلك للخروج بقسم الاتصالات في ابهى صوره . وبمعولومات غنية جدا.

وانا بطلب من الجميع يبلش يجهز بمواد من عندو ومن اولها :
1. نبذه عن الاتصالات وتاريخها .
2. تخصص الاتصالات ومتطلباته والوظائف المتوقعه منه .
3. كتب ومشاريع وابحاث متعلقه بالاتصالات على صيغه pdf او وورد او بوربوينت.
4. مواقع وروابط الكترونيه فيها كتب ومفيده عن الاتصالات . 

وانا راح انقل برضو مواضيع وروابط م المشاركه فيها في قسم الاتصالات ومفيده جدا الى الموسوعه. 
وتذكروا انو تجهزوهم تجهيز الى يوم الاحد ان شاء الله .

وحاولوا تجمعوا قواكم وخلينا نبدا العمل .....


:60::15::79:


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله و لكن ازا سمحت عدم اشتخدام ألفاظ غير العربية الفصحى لأن هناك اشخاص لا يفهمون لهجة الآخرين


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشي ان شاء الله . ملاحظتك اخذت بالحسبان.


----------



## Multisim9 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

م. فايز عيسى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله .
> 
> ابتداءا من يوم الاحد 27/9/2009 سيتم البدء بترتيب قسم الاتصالات والبدء باستقبال مواضيع وذلك للخروج بقسم الاتصالات في ابهى صوره . وبمعولومات غنية جدا.
> 
> ...


 

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخي فايز .................


----------



## mayora (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لى بعض الاقتراحات التى يمكن ان تفيد فى الموسوعة ممكن تقسيم العمل بحيث كل فرداو مجموعة تقوم بتجميع اجزاء معينة للبحث حتى نركز فى شيى واحد واذا وجدنا اى مواضيع تفيد المجموعات الاخرى نرسلها لها ونساعد بذلك على السرعة وتركيز فى شئ معين وعمل مشاركات مع المجموعات الاخرى اى مجموعة للبحث عن تاريخ الاتصالات واساسياته وفروعة واخرى للملفات والكتب pdfوغيرها ومجموعة للمشارع وهكذا مع امكان كل مجموعة اذا وجدت اشياء خارج نطاق التخصص الخاص بيها ترسلها اللى المجموعة المتخصصة بذللك يمن انجاز والسرعة اخراج اعمل بشكل مفيد ورائع فى النهاية اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع واللى الامام


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كثير على الاقتراح ، وان شاء الله بعد تقسيم الموسوعه سيتم التركيز على كل موضوع فيها باضافه الموضوع المناسب في المكان المناسب. وبالنسبه الى التركيز وعمل مجموعات ، فانا افضل طريقه العمل الحر . لانو يمكن كل انشان يساهم في اللي متوفرعندو .
وشاكر جدا الك .


----------



## eng_safaa (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ربنا يكرمك 
لكن فين الموسوعة الهندسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## flowers* (1 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي م .فايز وخصوصا ان اليو الاحد اول يوم ليا في دراسه قسم الاتصالات في الكليه يعني هيبقي اول يوم افتتاح للقسم هو اول يوم دراستي :20:
مع ان لسه مش عندي معلومات كتيره بس هدور وان شاء الله افيدكو 
وادعولي وانا لسه في بدايه المشوار..:60:


----------



## كونى عائشة (2 أكتوبر 2009)

eng_safaa قال:


> شكرا ربنا يكرمك
> لكن فين الموسوعة الهندسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الموسوعة موجودة وتم العمل فيها بالفعل ادخلى على الصفحة الرئيسية وانتى هتلاقيها اعلى الصفحة تحت اسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية قسم ملتقى الخدمات
او من الذهاب الى وهتلاقيها موجودة ان شاء الله.......
ياريت نشوفك فيها.......


----------



## كونى عائشة (2 أكتوبر 2009)

flowers* قال:


> اشكرك اخي م .فايز وخصوصا ان اليو الاحد اول يوم ليا في دراسه قسم الاتصالات في الكليه يعني هيبقي اول يوم افتتاح للقسم هو اول يوم دراستي :20:
> مع ان لسه مش عندي معلومات كتيره بس هدور وان شاء الله افيدكو
> وادعولي وانا لسه في بدايه المشوار..:60:



الموسوعة لقسم اتصالات تم العمل بهامن الاحد الماضى فهى الان موجودة بالفعل وليس البدأ بها الاحد القادم
ياريت تشارك معانا حتى لو معلوماتك قليلة وان شاء الله سوف نستفيد جميعا من الموسوعة........


----------



## eng_safaa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اميرة87 قال:


> الموسوعة موجودة وتم العمل فيها بالفعل ادخلى على الصفحة الرئيسية وانتى هتلاقيها اعلى الصفحة تحت اسم موسوعة الملتقى الهندسية قسم ملتقى الخدمات
> او من الذهاب الى وهتلاقيها موجودة ان شاء الله.......
> ياريت نشوفك فيها.......



الف شكر يا اميرة وصلتلها يا قمر


----------

